

Mozillagate grows - protocow
http://americablog.com/2014/03/mozilla-gate-grows.html

======
davidgerard
He's had two years to prepare for this REALLY OBVIOUSLY BEING THE STORY.

I'm strictly an amateur at nonprofit PR (press volunteer for Wikimedia), and I
could shit better damage control than Mozilla's managed so far.

It's now made international mainstream news (Channel 4):
[http://www.channel4.com/news/mozilla-chief-executive-
twitter...](http://www.channel4.com/news/mozilla-chief-executive-twitter-gay-
marriage-resign)

Seriously, you people. You had TWO YEARS' RUNUP! What _couldn 't_ you have
done with TWO YEARS' RUNUP?

As a friend put it: 'I'm envisioning the board standing around with glassy
stares, "I have no idea how this could have happened. We totally vetted his
geek cred."'

------
robobro
New CEO of Mozilla donates $1000 to anti-gay movement != Mozilla is now an
anti-gay company.

I hate all of the Social Justice stuff flooding into HN

~~~
bsder
Then I take it you hate all of the stuff based on open source?

Part of the reason why so much open source stuff exists is because a few
people believed that it was an issue of social justice, was tremendously
important, and was worth fighting a tremendous uphill battle in order to
establish.

